# Single-head vs. multi-head embroidery machine



## Beatrice2420 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,
I have some experience operating a single-head embroidery machine. Is operating a 4-head machine a lot more complicated? What are the differences and what do I need to be aware of so I don't break it.
I'd appreciate any advice and/or tips on the use a 4-head machine.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

No there's not much difference going from one to four head.... the only thing that you might need to think about is getting someone to frame the garments while the machine stitches.... this will depend of what size designs you normally do....i reckon you should be able to frame all 4 pcs by the time the machine stitches about 7000sts.... this is just to get efficiency on your machine but i reckon you might be better off running it yourself cos otherwise you're gona have to pay for the extra staff too.... extra staff would pay off if you had a 20head not really for a 4 head I think....


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not sure if anyone even makes a multi-function 4 head so I'm assuming it's a single function, ie all 4 heads run the same design at the same time? Great if you have the need to run a lot of the same thing.... The only problem I see with them is if one head stops, they all stop. To me, that says you really need someone to babysit the machine full time. We have 3 single head machines that my wife and I run at home. It's nice to be able to run different things on different machines at the same time but again, that is probably not the optimal way for a more production oriented shop.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

It's just an efficiency thing... more work done in the same amount of time. The points about hooping are correct. ultimately, you want to be able to hoop the next round of garments while the current one is sewing. Easy on larger designs. Like Troy said, if you don't have a lot of big runs, several singles can be more efficient. I have Amaya, they hook together via an ethernet cord and you can run them together on one job or seperate designs. If you do large runs or contract work( or plan to do), you can't beat the price per head on the bigger multi-head machines.
Back to you question... It should be just as easy as a one head. If you have problems keeping up the hooping part, get a hooping aid or template system.

Ian


----------



## Beatrice2420 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey,

Thanks for the replys...
Yes, tfalk, it is a single function...all four heads run the same design. 
I said I had some experience operating a single head...that experience being 1 week and 3 days at a new job. Oh, skits, I am the staff. I don't want to break my boss' 4-head. I'm sure it is quite expensive. I have received some training, but not much. My boss really doesn't know much either, he's new to the embroidery business. Thread breaks here, thread breaks there...and yes, one head stops they all stop. I would go back some stiches to do some mending, sometimes it worked sometimes not so good. It's hard to tell how far back I have to go to fix the missing threads properly.
It was a rough day. I'm tired. 
Any more advise or tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I would say the Melco is the way to good. They can run the same design or seperate designs. Plus if there is a thread break, all the heads wont stop or you can program for thread back up. You should look them up.


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

It is really the same as running a one head you just have to do everything 4 times. Hooping should not be too much of an issue unless it is a small design, I'd invest in a Hoop Master, you can hoop thing faster and more consistent(if you don't already have one). Over all I would not worry too much, you will have less down time of sitting and waiting for a design to sew out because you will be busy hooping, makes the day go faster! I think it comes down to getting into a routine, hoop, hoop, hoop, hoop, sew, sew sew and sew.
I wish you luck…!


----------

